# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  Estudio hidrogeológico realizado para determinar el origen de los "nuevos ojos" del Guadiana en la zona próxima al  Molino de Griñón

## F. Lázaro

Durante el mes de Diciembre de 2010 se observó la aparición en la zona próxima al Molino de Griñón, Parque Nacional de las Tablas de  Daimiel (Ciudad Real), de una serie de pequeños encharcamientos o acumulaciones de agua en depresiones y zonas topográficamente más bajas del lecho del río, en el interior del cauce del río Guadiana,. Dichos cuerpos de agua conocidos como nuevos ojos o rebosaderos de agua.  

Personal especializado del Servicio de Aguas Subterráneas de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana ha llevado a cabo una investigación hidrogeológica con el objetivo de determinar el origen de la aparición y presencia de los mencionados cuerpos de agua, y establecer su posible relación con ascensos de las aguas subterráneas o con el curso de agua superficial del propio río Guadiana.  

La campaña de investigación realizada consistió en  diversas actividades, entre las que cabe destacar la toma y análisis de muestras de agua, tanto superficial como subterránea, una campaña de medición de niveles freáticos y un levantamiento topográfico y piezométrico en todos los puntos de agua próximos.

Aquí os dejo el Informe Técnico realizado por el Servicio de Aguas Subterráneas de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana para determinar el origen de la aparición de los "nuevos ojos" en la zona próxima al Molino de Griñón, así como establecer su posible relación con potenciales ascensos de niveles freáticos subterráneos locales o con el curso de agua superficial del río Guadiana.

Informe Técnico

También añadir dos enlaces más relacionados con éste informe:

Plano nº1 del Anexo 1 - NIVELACIÓN TOPOGRÁFICA Y COTAS DEL NIVEL FREÁTICO

Plano nº2 del Anexo 1 - PERFIL HIDROGEOLÓGICO

Conclusión: 

*La circulación del agua superficial a través del material permeable del río Guadiana, junto con la posición somera de los niveles freáticos del acuífero en esta época, son la causa de la aparición de los cuerpos de agua o nuevos ojos.

Las intensas precipitaciones producidas durante los meses de noviembre y diciembre de 2010 sobre la cuenca alta del río Guadiana en general, por lo que parece tratarse más de una respuesta puntual del medio debido a un balance hídrico favorable, que de una situación duradera a largo plazo.

Estos nuevos ojos localizados en las proximidades del Molino de Griñón se encuentran a unos 10 Kms de los conocidos Ojos del Guadiana que dependen básicamente de la recuperación del acuífero y que en los últimos 15 meses podrían haber recuperado unos 1.500Hm3.*

Fuente: Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana

----------


## ben-amar

Quiere decir esto que en condiciones normales e impidiendo el abuso desmedido del acuifero no seria extraño ver de vez en cuando como vuelve a manar el agua por los Ojos.
Aun viniendo periodos largos de sequia y no esquilmando las aguas subterraneas, en dos años seguidos de lluvias el acuifero volveria a recuperarse con lo que el Guadiana y las Tablas los veriamos como, pienso, siempre han sido.
Gracias Federico.

----------


## albertillovernel

También, que el nivel del acuífero en zonas próximas al curso del Azuer en el pre-parque está prácticamente a ras del terreno, lo que limita bastante la infiltración (no hay apenas diferencia de alturas para que el agua se infiltre en el terreno a través del cauce). La diferencia de niveles entre el curso del río y zonas más alejadas es de apenas 2,5 metros, y estos (laguna del Escoplillo) coinciden con los datos que nos proporcionó el forero Saihguadiana hace unos días: 602,3 msnm y subiendo (desde la toma de datos que figura en el informe hasta el día 25, podrían haber transcurrido 3 semanas y de ahí la pequeña variación).

Está claro que la decisión de ampliar los pozos de infiltración en el canal del Guadiana fué muy acertada, ya que la zona tiene un potencial de infiltración por gravedad muy superior al de los ojos (mucha mas altura hasta el nivel piezométrico) Y como puede verse superponiendo las series de datos de los piezómetros en Alcázar y Daimiel, el nivel en el primero queda varios metros por encima del segundo, y esta diferencia tenderá a igualarse los próximos meses, llueva o no. Así que, vemos que la recuperación va por buen camino. Esperemos mucha lluvia para que la naturaleza obre su propia recuperación.
Saludos

----------


## saihguadiana

gracias por el aporte.

Un saludo

----------

